# Waiting for Stock of Eureka 75e



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

I've mad the decision of wanting to upgrade my vario to an eureka 75e just waiting for stock to come in to bella barista now. So if any of you lovely people have an opinion on if i'm going down the right track they would be appreciated as i dont really want to upgrade again for the foreseeable future. I have an R58 and currently drinking solely decaf which my vario is only just managing to grind fine enough, have a feeling in a few more days of bean ageing that will no longer be the case.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've got an R58 which was perfectly happy with the output from my Zenith 65E so I'm sure you will be very happy with the 75e. Such easy to use grinders, and well made. I went a step further and got a Ceado E37s but would probably have been just as happy with a 75e if I'm honest.


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

I was looking at the Ceado as well but the extra cost was a little off putting and from what i understand the retention is a little higher on the Ceado in comparison to the 75E.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

nyneve said:


> I was looking at the Ceado as well but the extra cost was a little off putting and from what i understand the retention is a little higher on the Ceado in comparison to the 75E.


Who said that...did I say that? I just checked....I did say it. Just shows how memory can affect perception, but reviews and measurement reflect fact.


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

It was indeed your review that i was referring to Dave as i have already come to accept you as the guru for reviewing equipment *All bow down*. The only difference from the review i have seen and the current model of 75e is the high speed, i see that you say low RPM is preferable so do you think the faster RPM will have a big detrimental affect in the cup?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

nyneve said:


> It was indeed your review that i was referring to Dave as i have already come to accept you as the guru for reviewing equipment *All bow down*. The only difference from the review i have seen and the current model of 75e is the high speed, i see that you say low RPM is preferable so do you think the faster RPM will have a big detrimental affect in the cup?


Not a huge detrimental effect, but a detrimental effect as opposed to 900 rpm yes. Remember this is no different any other grinder with a nominal 1400 rpm speed....which is most of them. e.g. the hi speed 75E is now the same as "another" make of 75mm grinder. In my mind 900rpm was just another little thing that helped it stand out from the crowd.

The issue here is high speed pulverising vs low speed pulverising, you get a wider particle distribution with higher speeds....all other things being equal. I suspect they made the change, simply because it's cheaper to make a 4 pole induction motor rather than a 8 pole motor. it also looks good to be faster in the commercial environment. interestingly the NS had a slower running Mythos version for improved grind quality.

*50 hz x 2 (positive and negative part of the sine wave) x number of seconds in a minute...which equals 6000 (in effect pulses per minute). *So 6000/ by number of poles gives the no slip speed of any A/C induction motor running on a 50Hz supply. So the old 75E motor might have been a 6 pole running at 1000 rpm but could have calculated for 60Hz, as they always state 50/60Hz on the rating plate, so it could have been an 8 pole motor nominally running at 900 rpm, this is a much more likely calculation. The motors then all have some slip, which is how they generate torque, so actually run at slower than the calculated speed (between 3-5%).

Now the observant will notice that the Hi Speed version is now 800W as opposed to the old slow speed version which was ONLY 575W...however, do not be fooled. It only looks as if the new grinder must be better, because more wattage, however, if you do the calculations the torque will be almost identical (in fact the old grinder at 575W possibly had a little bit more torque). In AC induction motors torque is a direct function of current. Power, is the work the grinder can do. Clearly the Hi Speed can grind more coffee in a given time, hence do more work and consume more power...BUT at slightly less torque than the old model.

The older version can do much less work, but at the same or higher torque (for the speed it runs at). This means a slower rate of work, but more accurate load speed because of slightly greater torque. Torque is something we want in grinders, as is a constant speed.

P.S. It's why I like the E92 conical so much, 240 rpm!


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Have had mine for about a week. Came from BB. Service has been excellent. They've never rushed me when I've called with enquiries (although most of them involved me spending more money there).

I can definitely, obviously enough, see marked differences between the 75 and the previous machine (Rocky) ...but the latter served me well and gave utterly reliable use with not a hint of trouble. I knew the machine well and understood it to my satisfaction. It's gone now and the owner will, I'm sure, be happy with it.

I'm assuming that my "High Speed" model is, in fact, the 1400 rpm one given it's marked 800 watts and has High Speed written all over it. However the handbook says it's 900 to 1080 rpm! It certainly chucks the goods out at a rate of knots! Amazingly quick compared to the Rocky...(be that a good thing or a less good thing).

I will say that it's not, currently, dispensing consistent doses using the timer. It's grind adjustment is set around number 6 and the 'double' option is set at figures between around 3.5 to a little over 4 secs ... but that changes daily - and, indeed, during the course of the day, and the output changes from the first dose of, say, 14g, to anything up to 15g for the following dose - but I accept that (a) it's quite new, having had only had a couple of kgs through it, and apparently it could take ages (and lots of beans) to become settled and seasoned, plus (b) I'm not experienced with different machines and have no previous experience of this level of machine.

When I've had it longer I'll be more descriptive but, for now, I'd say it suited my desire to get bigger, better burrs with a more infinite adjustment and I hope to keep it for the duration. It's footprint is smaller than many others and it's price was acceptable to me at the time. (It's since gone up £50 and likely to go up again if the pound keeps falling). The small hopper is, for me, a good size...it keeps the height in check and takes a small pack of beans nicely without having a load of empty space above them. Getting to the burrs to clean things out is a piece of cake...even easier than the Rocky.

One strange difference is that when I use a little home-made funnel to decant coffee into the basket (having weighed the dose after the grind) there's now no oily deposit of dust sitting on the inside surface of the funnel. It's now clean. Previously I had to wipe it clean. Don't know enough to say why that might be.

As I always make cappos and hardly ever drink espresso I'm not the one to ask about delicate changes in mouthfeel and tasting notes. At the moment I'm still concentrating on getting the ratios right and producing a nice looking shot in the correct amount of time and getting the correct volume out of the basket. When diluted with 6 ounces of milk it's tricky trying to make sensible observations about differences between this bean and that bean.

Hope I might have offered just a hint of buying advice.


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

Well i've bitten the bullet, i couldn't wait any longer for stock to come in of the coloured 75e so have stumped up for the ever so shiny chrome version, which i'm sure will match my rocket r58 perfectly. Have received the dispatch email very shortly after ordering and eagerly await its arrival tomorrow. Will have to get some pictures up once i get it all setup


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

You'll love it. I recently bought a 65e (that was stretching my budget as it was) and I am already falling in love with it. I had the option to wait for stock of the high speed, but realistically in a domestic environment its going to make very little difference. I get 18g out in less than 9 seconds, which I think seems a bit quick but that's what I'm getting! I cant really see any need in my house to shave further time off that!


----------



## RichTBiscuit (Oct 9, 2016)

The silver and black models are back in stock at Bella Barista if anyone is interested.


----------

